# Titec/Jones H-Bar Updates?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

I just found this in the Titec website FAQ, but there is no picture or other information about it. Anybody got the scoop???

A: Designed with the support of Jeff Jones, the Titec H-bar descends like a big freeride riser bar and climbs like a narrow XC bar, thanks to its unconventional 45 degree sweep. With the H-Bar, you can move back almost 5" behind the stem clamp for a super-wide, super-stable position. Slide forward to one of the narrower positions for fire-road climbing or flatland spinning. Or split the difference for a perfect singlespeed stance.
By matching the natural angle of your hand at rest, the H-Bar reduces numbness, wrist pain and fatigue. We´ve also added a 31.8 clamp for extra stiffness and 1" of rise


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

indigosky said:


> I just found this in the Titec website FAQ, but there is no picture or other information about it. Anybody got the scoop???
> 
> A: Designed with the support of Jeff Jones, the Titec H-bar descends like a big freeride riser bar and climbs like a narrow XC bar, thanks to its unconventional 45 degree sweep. With the H-Bar, you can move back almost 5" behind the stem clamp for a super-wide, super-stable position. Slide forward to one of the narrower positions for fire-road climbing or flatland spinning. Or split the difference for a perfect singlespeed stance.
> By matching the natural angle of your hand at rest, the H-Bar reduces numbness, wrist pain and fatigue. We´ve also added a 31.8 clamp for extra stiffness and 1" of rise


Didn't Titec go belly-up a few months ago, or was that another internet rumor?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nat said:


> Didn't Titec go belly-up a few months ago, or was that another internet rumor?


No. Titec was being bought by Profile Design (the road/mtb bar, stem, crank, etc company, not Profile Racing - the BMX company):
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicycleretailer/search/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000989154

A lot of the old standby parts are gone


----------



## l-dub1 (Aug 12, 2005)

shiggy said:


> A lot of the old standby parts are gone


So much for the good old days... and the killer 25-degree stems! I just bolted on a new Bonty 25-D and I must say that it's pretty sweet.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*hijack in progress*

a 25 degree stem from Bonty? been looking for one in 120 length, where did you get it?


----------



## l-dub1 (Aug 12, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> a 25 degree stem from Bonty? been looking for one in 120 length, where did you get it?


I had some friends who run a shop down in NC order the stem for me. You can see them here: Bonty Stems 
According to my buddies they had many sizes in stock. I was able to get a 25d in the 110 length in about 5 days with standard ground shipping. It's a perfect fit for my midge's! Any Trek / Fischer dealer should be able to hook you up but if you get stuck shoot me a PM for the NC shop details.
l-dub


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Looks like they are still in the works. These pics showed up in my in-box from an unknown source. Just said this is a current prototype and the forward sweep of the crossbar does not require a stem length change. That's all I know.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

*kinda like...*

looks kinda like my Mary bar, only without the horns.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Way to eff up a clever design. Of course, this may have been part of the plan all along - so that those who want a true H-bar design (regardless of material) will still need to go to Jones directly.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

SpinWheelz said:


> Way to eff up a clever design. Of course, this may have been part of the plan all along - so that those who want a true H-bar design (regardless of material) will still need to go to Jones directly.


Huh?????

B


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

donkey said:


> Huh?????
> 
> B


if they want to do that I still think it would be best to bend the bar and weld the extensions on for the brake levers. Rather than do it that way.

Anyhow.


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

Or better yet - 
Put bar ends on mary.

The current spaz about jones bars reminds me of about 10 - 15 years ago when everyone had-to-have bullhorns. Or those dumb scott full wrap-arounds. 

Same ****, different shovel. Ergo this, blah blah that.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Knuckles said:


> Or better yet -
> Put bar ends on mary.
> 
> The current spaz about jones bars reminds me of about 10 - 15 years ago when everyone had-to-have bullhorns. Or those dumb scott full wrap-arounds.
> ...


Bar ends on a Mary would stick forward/out at about a 45 degree angle. It'd be like doing bicep curls with the curl bar. At least it'd hook trees really well.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know what makes this "eff'ed up" or why one would want to bother constructing something similar out of different parts. It looks pretty promising to me. Mary solved a real problem I was having with my wrists so I wouldn't mind trying variations on the theme. I know it's tough to understand but choice is good.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Knuckles said:


> Or better yet -
> Put bar ends on mary.
> 
> The current spaz about jones bars reminds me of about 10 - 15 years ago when everyone had-to-have bullhorns. Or those dumb scott full wrap-arounds.
> ...


I missed the "had-to-have bullhorns" period and I have been in the game for 22 years. John Weissenrider (sp) did make similar "Jet" bars in the late '80s that never gained popularity.

The Scott bars were one-piece bar ends/bars. The main hand position was the same as with straight bars.

The Jones/Titec HBar and On-One Mary do offer a position that is different (even from each other) and functional. No everyone likes it and you do not have to. Personally I find straight bars to be s*** and non-functional.

As far as the construction method/shape of the Titec prototype: The crossbar bends are similar to a "normal" riser bar. Not much tooling changes needed. Simplier miters and easier angle changes of the end pieces, too.

I can see the advantage of the forward sweep and slight rise in not needing to replace a stem though that may be mooted by the 31.8 bar clamp size.


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

Put the bar ends in the bend of Mary - not on the end. Now you've got a much cheaper version of the Jones.

Easy turbo - No need to jump on my case - I wasn't dissing the bars. Just commenting that parts fads come and go. Someone's mighty sensitive and obsessive about handlebars, huh?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Knuckles said:


> Put the bar ends in the bend of Mary - not on the end. Now you've got a much cheaper version of the Jones.


Bar ends will not fit in the bend of the Mary bar. The diameter changes at the bend. The Titec Hbar will probably cost about the same as a Mary + bar ends.

"Same ****, different shovel" is a dis no matter how you look at it.

Obsessed with bars? Guilty. My body demands it.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*fad*

I wanted those scott bars. I don't know if it was a craze, but I thought they were cool. I also thought that a neg rise stem and "cloxxki-low" bar height was cool too.

The titec looks like a good design to me. I'll need a set for my ss. Love Mary!

-M


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice..... but I think i'll stick with the JJ H bars.


R.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

shiggy said:


> No. Titec was being bought by Profile Design (the road/mtb bar, stem, crank, etc company, not Profile Racing - the BMX company):
> http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicycleretailer/search/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000989154
> 
> A lot of the old standby parts are gone


Shiggy 
You should check out who owns Profile Designs ...?
.... may not be the profile bmx your thinking of , but there still owned by one of the biggest bmx distrubuters in the sport ... IE: PRIMO / Tip Plus ... FYI


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Evil4bc said:


> Shiggy
> You should check out who owns Profile Designs ...?
> .... may not be the profile bmx your thinking of , but there (sic) still owned by one of the biggest bmx distrubuters in the sport ... IE: PRIMO / Tip Plus ... FYI


It really does not matter. I was just pointing out that Profile Designs and Profile Racing are different, unrelated companies.


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

The Scott AT- series bars were too narrow, but other than that they weren't so bad. The closed front made them much better than bar-ends for bushwhacking, and the multiple hand positions were great for long rides and/or pavement stretches.

Titec's modifications on the H-bar seem to be well motivated. Jeff's customers won't mind shelling out for a different stem, but Titec already does riser 31.8 bars so the tooling is ready, and at their target price point making it a straight swap for a regular bar makes sense.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scott bars rock*



Daner said:


> The Scott AT- series bars were too narrow, but other than that they weren't so bad. The closed front made them much better than bar-ends for bushwhacking, and the multiple hand positions were great for long rides and/or pavement stretches.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I never understood barends after Scott bars. Lighter, Cinelli cork wrapped, nothing to set-up, great position transition... I have a set waiting in the wings for when I decide they definitively are my favourite (Canada, sorry) bars of all time.


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

AT-4 or Pro?


----------



## 2Tall (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a set of Scott AT-2 LF (?) on my fixie and love them. Like posted above if a little wider and and a few tweeks I think they could make a great comeback in Carbon!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Scott LFX-2 Carbon*

I had a pair of those Scott LFX-2 (I think that is the model) bars. They were an integrated bar/barend combo in carbon/thermoplastic. They worked pretty well and were VERY light. They flexed alot when you were on the barend section, but no breakage. The only thing I did not like about them was the bend radius was too large, forcing your main hand position to be too narrow. I think the AT2 bars have the same problem. Klein also had a supetlight bar/barend combo. It was a carbon bar mated to aluminum barends. I still have one of those, but am not using it right now.

On another note, I still can't grasp the whole riser bar/no barend thing for XC riding. When I built up my first SS I tried a set of risers for like 2 rides, and then quickly changed them out for a good flat bar and barends. For standing climbing, I always use the barends to get my weight forward, and with risers it just felt like I had no leverage. But that is just me, and I accept that others feel differently. I have not tried a Jones or mary bar, and don't plan to, If it ain't broken, don't fix it! (For me at least).

Mark


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

What have you got to lose by trying something new? Either way, you find out what you like better, and at the same time gain a broader perspective. I don't necessarily advocate that philosophy for all of life's potential questions, but when it comes to testing handlebars I can't see how it can do much harm.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Daner said:


> What have you got to lose by trying something new? Either way, you find out what you like better, and at the same time gain a broader perspective. I don't necessarily advocate that philosophy for all of life's potential questions, but when it comes to testing handlebars I can't see how it can do much harm.


Your right, it would be good to experiment with a different kind of bar. Unfortunately because I have Ti envy, it would have to be the original Jones bar, and I would have to shell out like $160, which I am not willing to do right now. I'm not saying I never will, but I am happy with my current setup.


----------



## jonassterling (Feb 15, 2005)

*From qbp.*

Titec H-Bar handlebar designed with Jeff Jones

Unconventional design allows for multiple hand and body positions for better handling and greater comfort

Bar Clamp Diameter: 31.8 mm
Color: Black
Bend: 
Material: 6061
Width: 670 mm
Bar Rise: 37 mm
Weight: 390.0 g

Invoice Description: Titec H-Bar 31.8 black 
Manufacturer Part Number: HBAR
Country of Origin: TW

Price: about $60


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Bar ends will not fit in the bend of the Mary bar. The diameter changes at the bend.


I beg to differ....  








Regards, david


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

AnotherWingnut said:


> I beg to differ....
> 
> Regards, david


you rock.

and you even have your front brakes set up the cool way on the fork


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

*Irony? Sarcasm?*



[email protected] said:


> you rock.
> 
> and you even have your front brakes set up the cool way on the fork


Never quite sure how to take your posts Brant 

Regards, David.

PS You never did send those cranks to cure the chainline on me pompino


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

AnotherWingnut said:


> Never quite sure how to take your posts Brant
> 
> Regards, David.
> 
> PS You never did send those cranks to cure the chainline on me pompino


No. Seriously. It's great.
Pompino cranks. Ah crap. yes.
I lost your email. That's my excuse.
We have some double cyclocross cranks in now that look perfect for working with the 135mm rear hub. I can work you a swap out on those I'd have thought....

Plus I've used your photo on our homepage with a link to this thread that I don't want you to get upset about.


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

*Over it now*



[email protected] said:


> No. Seriously. It's great.
> Pompino cranks. Ah crap. yes.
> I lost your email. That's my excuse.
> We have some double cyclocross cranks in now that look perfect for working with the 135mm rear hub. I can work you a swap out on those I'd have thought....
> ...


Seriously Brant, I'm over the whole chainline/crankset thing  bit of a bad time in my life  you don't need to hear about that tho' ... pomp is all sorted on 175 cranks, 34x16 and cx tyres... managed to squeeze some 38's in the back with the wheel all the was back. the Mary's are on one of the thorn raven '04 sport tours that robin was knocking out on e-bay, a bargain, would have been rude not to  . Cant believe nobody else has thought to put bar ends inside the brake levers. Ooooo fame, a pic of my bike on 'tinterweb, and I didn't have to post it myself  
Regards, David


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*hummm...*

I was bragging to a friend recently how JJ seemed to be at the zenith of his carreer, and at this point a lot of companies start selling ideas to big companies (sellout) and not long after the product quality changes, the personal touches are lost, and it no longer has the appeal (to the few that knew about the company before it sold out) that it once had.

I then bragged that JJ will probably never do that.

I guess if he had not agreed to sell this one idea, it would have simply been modified slightly and stolen anyway.

either way I am partially sad, but also glad.

This will allow many to experience this neat bar, but it looks like to get the real McCoy (in TI) you still gotta call Jeff.

ken


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

Ha Ha - Booo ya!
I was right all along - in your face naysayers!


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Outside the bend*



AnotherWingnut said:


> I beg to differ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Put them outside the bend and have an X bar.


----------



## meloh1 (Jan 13, 2004)

The location of the bar ends would be a bit too narrow for my tastes. Could they be moved to the middle of the bend so they point straight forward or slightly inward? Will the bar end clamp work at the bend?


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

meloh1 said:


> The location of the bar ends would be a bit too narrow for my tastes. Could they be moved to the middle of the bend so they point straight forward or slightly inward? Will the bar end clamp work at the bend?


The barends are a little narrow and could be moved to the bends to widen the grip, but might stress the barend clamp a little. I use the barends when I am cruising and as such are pointed skywards about 30deg, they never take my full (not incosiderable) weight so clamping wasn't an issue, I just liked them there. I dont use the furthest reaches of the barends, so when a close out or e-bay bargain for some carbon stubbies comes my way I'll change them. I could cut them down, but that would limit their use when they get passed on to someone else or reused on another project. The bike they are on is my go getter running 1.9 slicks and 42x18 ss and 42x17 fixed.
Regards, David


----------

